# Flowzone Tornado



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

FYI for those of you who ordered the Flowzone Tornado within the past month or so. I got this email from Flowzone today. I ordered my Tornado on July 15 while it was back ordered. I called 2 weeks ago to get a shipping update and they told me last week of August and that it would be the "Spray Mate" version. I guess not a problem based on this email saying it's all the same parts, service, etc.


----------



## TJO (Jul 2, 2018)

I got the same email, it would have been nice to know it was going to be back ordered this long.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

TJO said:


> I got the same email, it would have been nice to know it was going to be back ordered this long.


Same here, and that it would be re-branded under another company name...

Oh well, I suppose I've still purchased the same product...


----------



## jprez (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks somehow I didn't found this post before starting a new one. I just call Flowzone costumer care and they confirm that they rebranded their low end models to diferenciarte the pro and homeowners market. He said the only difference was just cosmetic but by God that logo is horrible. It looks like it was designed for a child's toy.


----------



## TJO (Jul 2, 2018)

Quality looks good hoping to get it out this weekend


----------



## jprez (Oct 25, 2019)

That's exactly what I got. Hopefully I get to spray by this weekend too.


----------



## brown_town (Apr 1, 2020)

Looks like you folks got the updated shoulder straps, wand holder design, and lid in that spraymate version. I would consider that a benefit over the original FlowZone Tornado which had more of the v1 FlowZone components. At least the FlowZone branded tornado I got in March/April didn't have the latest parts that were showing up on the more expensive V2 models. Really happy with the sprayer this season - it should work really well for you.


----------



## jprez (Oct 25, 2019)

brown_town said:


> Looks like you folks got the updated shoulder straps, wand holder design, and lid in that spraymate version. I would consider that a benefit over the original FlowZone Tornado which had more of the v1 FlowZone components. At least the FlowZone branded tornado I got in March/April didn't have the latest parts that were showing up on the more expensive V2 models. Really happy with the sprayer this season - it should work really well for you.


That's definitely a plus and makes that logo more bearable. I know that's petty. I'm glad that you are happy with it, read and saw so many good things about it that it was a no brainer. Bush League Lawns put up a video on some upgrades that can be done to it that I'll like to get sometime in the future. Was hoping to spray with it tonight but might not be possible until Sunday.


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

TJO said:


> Quality looks good hoping to get it out this weekend


Hey, how has it been working out for you and do you need anything special to get TeeJets on it?


----------



## TJO (Jul 2, 2018)

I did a quick spray the other day and i like it. Super light compared to my old Hudson never-pump with its SLA battery. I just dropped in a tee jet today.


----------



## jprez (Oct 25, 2019)

zeroibis said:


> TJO said:
> 
> 
> > Quality looks good hoping to get it out this weekend
> ...


I have only use it once and it sprays way better that the 20v chapin I was using. It is lighter build solid too compared to the chapin. I use the fan spray nozzle it came with but I'll take teejets no problem. Can't wait to use it again. I do however have to slap a sticker right above their logo.


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks for the comments, I will pickup some Tee Jets to drop in it then for when mine gets in.


----------

